# play ps2 on laptop



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

i know the title was a little vague but i was wonderin if anybody knew a way i could hook my ps2 up to my laptop to play on that screen.


----------



## Mailbox_Man (Dec 17, 2004)

biggrobbstud said:


> i know the title was a little vague but i was wonderin if anybody knew a way i could hook my ps2 up to my laptop to play on that screen.


I really don't think thats possible, If It Is, then maybe you might need to buy an adapter. usually from, Radio Shack, Circuit City, BestBuy, etc.


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

what kinda adaptor you thinkin bout. just so i dont sound crazy when im askin around. what would i plug it into on my laptop. i dont think there is an in


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

What does the cable you connect to the TV from the PS2 look like?


----------



## fod (Dec 18, 2004)

you could download an emulator, and the game you wanan play.

3 best problems with that.
1.games are really hard to find, and filled with viruses
2.need a really fast computer
3.and it's highly illegel


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

Mithrilhall said:


> What does the cable you connect to the TV from the PS2 look like?


ok i know what your thinkin and belive me answerin a question with a question is somethin that excites me in ways i cant understand...however,,what my question basically meant to say was what would i be plugging the adapter that looks like the back of my tv into ON the laptop. what would i be adapting


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

fod said:


> you could download an emulator, and the game you wanan play.
> 3 best problems with that.
> 1.games are really hard to find, and filled with viruses
> 2.need a really fast computer
> 3.and it's highly illegel


why go through the trouble when i could just buy the game for pc and x out the virus'. im thinkin more like travel wise. were all over the country for Christmas no doubt taking out laptop and some might lug the ps2.upon entering the house u notice grannies floor model void of av jacks...or worse yet, grannies livingroom void of a floor model.Or just wanna bust a cap in private without all those little holiday *******s askin so many questions


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

oops forgot u cant say *******s...umm fatherless. and what if i wanna save my game and play on the big screen. cant do that with emulator. thats what my pocket pc is for


----------



## Mailbox_Man (Dec 17, 2004)

before posting Read the rules fod, No illegal talk, As in Emulators. bigrob, I've heard of double posting but Triple posting.. lol, Try not to do that, Next time Press the Edit button, Anyway, Try searching Bestbuy.com CircuitCity.com or RadioShack.com or any other store, If you found what you wan't Go the the store and ask for that Adapter, Goodluck. :up:          :down:   :up:


----------



## fod (Dec 18, 2004)

i also said it was really illegel


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

first...what is triple postin.i dont see where i did anything three times.and i thought the reason for forums was to look for help.what good would it be to search the stores if i dont know exactly what im lookin for or if the item even exists. have u tried searchin one of those sites when u dont know exactly what your lookin for.plus im thinkin somethin like that would be at a computer store not electronic all purpose department store


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Having and using an emulator is not illigal. Using ROM images and discs to play games without paying for them is illigal.

I know that most people use emulators for the sole purposes of playing without paying, and I am not condoning that, however there ARE people that use them legitimately. 

If you have tried to get your old NES system repaired to no avail and have no option to buy a new one(other than another most likely defective one from ebay) then you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

That said, what you need is video-in for your laptop. Look for something like a dazzle adaptor, or ask around at your local electronics store for something that will allow video capture (IE an external tv card)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> Having and using an emulator is not illigal. Using ROM images and discs to play games without paying for them is illigal.


OK, In order to USE the emulator, you need the ROMs. You can't use an emulator if you have no ROMs so therefore it's illegal. Emulators are designed for that reason alone and that's why we don't support it.

As for the Video Capture:

http://www.jknelectronics.com/vidcap1.htm

Try googling TV TUNER. RadioShack might be a good place to start, just to get the info you need. Depending on what you use (video cable which is the Red White and Yellow cable or the coaxile cable, the standard cable), you can ask them if they know a PCMCIA card that can plug those cables in. Best bet is the TV TUNER though


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

the item at that link u provided wont work however it is intriguing.might get it anyway.but i did search external tv tuners on google and ebay.They ranged from 50 on ebay to 200 on various sites.most say that they are compatible or specially made for laptop.some have av, co ax and s video inputs so thank you for your suggestion. looks like that was a great deal of help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: anytime. Where are you located? UK / USA ?


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> OK, In order to USE the emulator, you need the ROMs. You can't use an emulator if you have no ROMs so therefore it's illegal.


It's only illigal to download/own the roms if you do not own the actual cartdridge or disc.



> Emulators are designed for that reason alone


Actually, no, they are not. They were originally intended as a hobby for people to write new games based on whichever console platform they want and to see how far they could push the limits on the technology (typically NES and Atari 2600).

The spin-off is that there are thousands of gen-x'ers like myself who still love these old games and either no longer have an operational console unit, or simply would rather not lug around big bulky cartridges. Unfortunately, as with everything else, there is the criminal element involved, and unfortunately opinions are skewed to think that people only use ROMS illigally, and people only use MP3 illigally, and people only use BitTorrent illigally. If the news says it, it must be true. If the RIAA/MPAA/IDSA website says so, then so it is ...uh huh...ya....right...

In Canada: If you have purchased the media, and still posess the legal copy of said media, then that is called fair use and it is perfectly legal. It doesn't matter where the copy(ROMS) came from, and any lawyer will tell you that.

I am not a criminal nor am I evil because I use console emulation software. I also know that this site does not support emulation and I respected that and have kept quiet up until now. However the can of worms was opened, and I just had to clear things up. Ok I will shut up about it now.


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

DETROIT WHAT!!!actually all over michigan


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

i dont know but im thinkin this is not an emulation forum.im sure they are out there somewhere though.ha ha


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, and that is why I am shutting up about it


----------



## Mailbox_Man (Dec 17, 2004)

ah well, It's still illegal . Anyway, I know this is a "old topic" but, just for future refrences. Search on Ps2 Adapters, graphics card etc, and no, I doubt that computer shops would have them, Most Computer shops carry hardware with some software as in pinball games errr, more pinball games.. lol, and the sims, I've seen Alot of those games at computer shops with hardware as in hard drives ram, etc, I doubt that they would have Adapters.. lol anyway, laters!.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> They were originally intended as a hobby for people to write new games


Have you seen any new games? I haven't. Anyways if they wanted to write new games, they would have the programming software to do that, not emulation software.



> In Canada: ...


Doesn't matter about Canada, you are bound by the laws of the country you reside. Most countries are in sync with ROMs and MP3 'sharing' being illegal.

Anyways, Canada has a big national debt problem (more debt than income gov't receives), most likely due to that. (and other things)


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Our national debt is due to file sharing and ROM emulation?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No, not just that. It may be a part of it though. The MP3 sharing / CD copying that is. (BTW the figures I was going at were from 2002, but I don't think it would have been much different)


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Have you seen any new games? I haven't. Anyways if they wanted to write new games, they would have the programming software to do that, not emulation software.
> 
> Doesn't matter about Canada, you are bound by the laws of the country you reside. Most countries are in sync with ROMs and MP3 'sharing' being illegal.
> 
> Anyways, Canada has a big national debt problem (more debt than income gov't receives), most likely due to that. (and other things)


"Anyways, Canada has a big national debt problem..."

_Bust out the Windex, clean up your mirror, and have a long, thoughtful gaze.
Canada has a national debt problem?_


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> the figures I was going at were from 2002


I noticed that Canada has a rise in its GDP. What my point was that bootleg copy / illegal downloading etc will lower sales in CDs, movies, even games, which doesn't help any economy. In 2002 Canada's national debt was 115% of the GDP, which means that at the end of the fiscal year the debt would have not be able to decrease .

I figured if I threw in Econ in this it would spark some interest


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm with prunejuice on this one. Besides, the biggest hit to our economy is softwood lumber, and a single freaking cow.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> Anyways, Canada has a big national debt problem (more debt than income gov't receives)


Yeah, we do, and it's mainly because of your gov't cutting off trade for our biggest exports to your fine country...Whiteskin hit the nail right on the head there. Besides, I am pretty sure that the U.S. has far more national debt than us thanks to the "anti-terrorist" efforts.

ALSO, we canadians pay a very heavy tax on all recordable media (including MP3 players) that goes directly to the coffers of the likes of the MPAA/CRIA etc to compensate for "potential" copyright infringement. You can be rest assured that the national defecit is not the result of filesharing.

Oh, and the correct term is "defecit". National debt refers to what is currently owing.... a "defecit" refers to the problem of a gov't spending more than it is receiving.

Our defecit/national debt is the result of G.W.(our mad cows, our cheap wood), our scandalous liberals(sponsorship scandal), and of course our ******* PCs (hwy 407). It is NOT the result of "piracy".


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I didn't say it was soley on piracy nor did i say it was the result of filesharing, I said it has played a part in all countries' decrease in sales for music and movies


----------



## jayp526 (Dec 24, 2004)

you can buy this thing at ebay where you can hook up any videogame system/dvd players to any monitors, i think it works on laptops too, im not sure though


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

wow jayp your actually on topic. you wouldnt happen to know what that item is would u. there is a lot of stuff on ebay.


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

i think i decided to just roll with the external tv tuner. that way i can watch tv and hook up whatever i want.seems logical


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000690025293/


----------



## biggrobbstud (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks for the tip but thats a lot of money for basically the same thing and they say that gadget has many a bug and aint worth the time


----------

